# A little help??? WPD Files From PC to MAC



## sparklett16 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok so I'm seriously mental when it comes to computers but here it goes... So I had an HP laptop that I bought in 2005 but I recently purchased a MacBook and the nice people at Mac transferred all my docs on the HP over to my new Mac. However, some of the documents on the HP were saved as .wpd (Word Perfect?) and so now when I try to open them on my Mac an error message comes up that says "There is no default application specified to open the document "New WordPerfect 10 Document (4).wpd". I REALLY need this one document that I wrote in .wpd ... can someone help me figure out how to open my .wpd documents with my iWorks '08??? I'm hoping that it is possible...


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't know anything about Macs (except that I'd like one!), but there is an Apple Mackintosh Forum here, so you might as well click on the 'Report' option and ask a Moderator to move your post there.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi sparklett16, and welcome to TSG.

A free program like AbiWord may be able to open your WordPerfect files and save them in a different format that will work for you.

EDIT: Just checked the download page and it looks like the MAC version may be an outdated work in progress.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm guessing there's no compatibility converter in iWorks for WordPerfect files. I think the only way may be to burn those files to a cd or put them on a flash drive and transport them back to a machine with Wordperfect 10 or better on it, open it there and then save it in a format compatible with the format you can use on the Apple system and then move those files back over.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Download Openoffice for Mac. It's free and should be able to open and resave wpd files.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah... try openoffice.

if that doesn't work you'll have to go back to the original word perfect and save them as a regular text file... either '.txt' or '.rtf' those two are the most compatible text files over any kind of system. (even mac to windows).


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

OpenOffice should open the files just fine. Also, Word:Mac should be able to open the files as well.


----------

